# Fat Piranha



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I noticed that two of my piranhas girth are STAGGERING.

they are FATTIES!!!

It was after I gave the 5 of them two earth worms to gobble up.

is it okay for them to bring in that much meat at one time?

I dont want them to get too full.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not sure how prone pygos are to getting bloat, but in a lot of other fish you need to watch how fast they are eating. In the fast I have had several fish that ate too quick and got bloat and died from it. I also know that small red bellies are known to be voracious little fellas so maybe eating quickly is just in their nature. I think they are probably fine but if their bellies are getting REALLY expanded, you might need to lay off a little. IMO overfeeding is always worse than underfeeding.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TRIG said:


> I'm not sure how prone pygos are to getting bloat, but in a lot of other fish you need to watch how fast they are eating. In the fast I have had several fish that ate too quick and got bloat and died from it. I also know that small red bellies are known to be voracious little fellas so maybe eating quickly is just in their nature. I think they are probably fine but if their bellies are getting REALLY expanded, you might need to lay off a little. IMO overfeeding is always worse than underfeeding.


thanks,

ill keep an eye on those two fatties


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

you should post pics of those lil fatties


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

TRIG said:


> you should post pics of those lil fatties


Yes im definitly interested in see em as well


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

VinceC_69 said:


> you should post pics of those lil fatties


Yes im definitly interested in see em as well








[/quote]

well when I went down this morning they werent bloated lol, but if it ever happens again ill send a pic or two.

i think youre right about the fish being able to expand quickly being opportunistic hunters after all...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

amazonjungle said:


> you should post pics of those lil fatties


Yes im definitly interested in see em as well








[/quote]

well when I went down this morning they werent bloated lol, but if it ever happens again ill send a pic or two.

i think youre right about the fish being able to expand quickly being opportunistic hunters after all...
[/quote]

Most fish do actually, you notice it drastically in juvi's mostly tho. My 3" RRS gets bloat every feeding then its gone an hour latter LOL!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Keep an eye on them.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Keep an eye on them.


they seem fine now, but this morning they were extra skittish and didnt want the food I gave em.

I threw in a worm and left just for safe measure. im gonna go down and check......its gone haha....


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> Keep an eye on them.


they seem fine now, but this morning they were extra skittish and didnt want the food I gave em.

I threw in a worm and left just for safe measure. im gonna go down and check......its gone haha....
[/quote]

I'm not talking about appearing boated, I'm taking about your fishes getting a condition know as bloat from eating too quickly. It'll make them unable to swim and they keep floating upwards and trying to swim back down till they die...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TRIG said:


> Keep an eye on them.


they seem fine now, but this morning they were extra skittish and didnt want the food I gave em.

I threw in a worm and left just for safe measure. im gonna go down and check......its gone haha....
[/quote]

I'm not talking about appearing boated, I'm taking about your fishes getting a condition know as bloat from eating too quickly. It'll make them unable to swim and they keep floating upwards and trying to swim back down till they die...
[/quote]

well mine were fine.

the reallllllly fat one didnt die.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

post a pic...you probably have nothing comparable RB32's red.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ZOSICK said:


> post a pic...you probably have nothing comparable RB32's red.


they arent eating as they were.

they are so skittish today


----------

